# Favorite ethnic food



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Go for it!

I'm in a 3-way toss up between Chinese, Indian, and Thai... hm...


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Italian PLZ


----------



## Dudleyville (Mar 25, 2007)

My mother's Italian cooking.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

Indian!


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: re: Favorite ethnic food*



sonya99 said:


> Indian!


Indian is lovely... chicken curry, naan bread, and chicken tika! =D


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Mexican!!! I could live off tacos :mushy


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

other- korean


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

thai has the best vegetarian food.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

I can't decide!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hungarian, followed by Mexican, Chinese, and Italian!


----------



## billy (Feb 15, 2006)

Indian and Italian. If I had been either Indian or Italian, I'd of been a big boy.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

*Re: re: Favorite ethnic food*

If American food is cheeseburgers, pizza, and fries, then I would vote for that...Otherwise, I would vote for Mexican food...


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Well to answer the question I had to ask myself "What was the best dish I have ever consumed in my life." My answer was Mongolian beef from a resteraunt called Tea Leaf. As far as I am aware of they are the only people who make their Mongolian beef this way and it is by far the best thing I have ever put in my mouth.


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

chinese and italian :yes


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

So far, Moroccan. I liked Indian, or at least I think that is what I ate, but it was too spicey. Moroccan cuisine incorporates a lot of things I like.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moroccan_f ... _of_spices



> It is common for Moroccans to eat using the fingers of their hand, and use bread as a "utensil."


Yep. The way it should be.

I guess their food is spicey, too, but I guess the Indian food I had was more just hot, not spicey. They both use similar spices.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Italian


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

Indian food. I just love the variety of spices that are in it.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I don't have a favorite. My body says to eat what I want to be eating so it depends, though I like Thai food.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Impossible to decide.....I love lots of ethic cuisine.. :yes

What is "American" though? I am thinking like Dave was saying...Fried Chicken and Burgers or what...
:stu


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

chinese and mexican are a treat. I tried indian food once, it wasn't bad but not something I could eat everyday - it's very rich and spicy and starchy.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

Italian


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

Indian! After that, Italian and Mexican.

don't really care for any of the others. Chinese food, in particular, is *always* ***-nasty uke


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: re: Favorite ethnic food*



cat burglar said:


> Chinese food, in particular, is *always* ***-nasty uke


No it's not. You're wrong.

I like them all. I had Thai last night for my birthday. It was fabulous.


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Mexican and Italian.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Impossible to pick just one.


----------



## cat burglar (Sep 2, 2006)

ilikemyself said:


> cat burglar said:
> 
> 
> > Chinese food, in particular, is *always* ***-nasty uke
> ...


 So it's a matter of opinion, but anything that reeks of vomit and has unrecognizable little bits of grayish meat and water chestnuts chopped together with some celery and slopped into a tiny waxpaper bucket doesn't really qualify as food to me.

(and yes, I've enjoyed meals from more than a few Chinese restaurants uke)


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Italian all the way.


----------



## Volume (Apr 8, 2007)

Indian FTW!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I had to decide between Thai and Indian. I went with Thai. Mmmmm...


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: re: Favorite ethnic food*



cat burglar said:


> ilikemyself said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="cat burglar":47102]Chinese food, in particular, is *always* ***-nasty uke
> ...


 So it's a matter of opinion, but anything that reeks of vomit and has unrecognizable little bits of grayish meat and water chestnuts chopped together with some celery and slopped into a tiny waxpaper bucket doesn't really qualify as food to me.

(and yes, I've enjoyed meals from more than a few Chinese restaurants uke)[/quote:47102]

Funny, I've never noticed the vomit smell, Nisse.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

I can't decide, they are all good! Depends on what I feel like eating on that particular day :stu


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

*Re: re: Favorite ethnic food*



cat burglar said:


> ilikemyself said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="cat burglar":0274b]Chinese food, in particular, is *always* ***-nasty uke
> ...


 So it's a matter of opinion, but anything that reeks of vomit and has unrecognizable little bits of grayish meat and water chestnuts chopped together with some celery and slopped into a tiny waxpaper bucket doesn't really qualify as food to me.

(and yes, I've enjoyed meals from more than a few Chinese restaurants uke)[/quote:0274b]

Have you actually been to a really nice Chinese restaurant? Fast food Chinese doesn't count any more than Taco Bell counts as an accurate sample of Mexican food.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

Italian is the best.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Mexican and Italian


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Ethiopian food for me, nothing is even close.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I like a lot of them. I'll try just about anything as long is it doesn't involve shellfish, tentacles internal organs, bugs or anything that grosses me out.

In short, as long as it's not really "exotic", I'll probably try it.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Can't decide. I like English food. But that's not really... yeah... maybe American if it was.. like, a tenth of a burger...


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Why the **** is Southern food not on here.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm a regular at Maine Thai ;P

Thai all the way.


----------



## enzo (May 30, 2011)

Minus all the ham, bacon and beer; Euro-Canadian, American, English. 

Close seconds: Moroccan, Turkish, and Persian. 

I like Thai, Viet, Japanese, Korean and Chinese (both real and Canadian versions), but too much of em make me sick. 

I had plenty of South Asian food growing up. Wouldn't miss any biryani or curry, tbh. Way too many spices for me to enjoy. But I love me some chapati and butter chicken every now and then. 

I haven't had Malaysian and can't wait to try. Had the opportunity in Minneapolis, but was too anxious to sit alone in a restaurant. Regrets.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Indian. I could eat curry everyday.


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

haggis


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

I can't decide between Italian and Mexican


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Went with Italian, but Mexican is a close second. Just make some shrimp tacos with pico de gullo, and squeeze on lime juice. It's the tastiest food that's not pizza


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Mexican and Italian


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

I can't decide I like (want) all of them. The list is missing German food.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

ethiopian or basuraeuopean


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

MEXICAN! Oh, I love nothing more.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Thai, even though my skin can't really get away with the sugar, noodles, and rice.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Italian. 

I'm part Italian so I eat Italian food all the time.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

Hard to choose, but I'll have to pick Thai.


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

Limmy said:


> haggis


Washed down with buckfast.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I love them all, especially Mexican. I'm Portuguese, so I like Portuguese cuisine too, just without the fish.


----------



## wallenstein (Mar 27, 2013)

Indian


----------



## anonomousey (Apr 14, 2013)

such a hard decision >_< but had to be chinese..italian close second


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

peking duck is delicious.

but my personal choice is korean and filipino. korean bbq is godly.


----------



## InimitableJeeves (Aug 27, 2012)

Vietnamese, Malaysian, Korean, Japanese, Chinese, Persian.


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

Fruits and vegetables!


----------



## prisonofmind (Apr 12, 2013)

I like pretty much every Italiano dish there is, even though I have 0 Italian blood.......so Italian.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I like Mexican for fast food. I think I lived on spicy bean burritos for a year once. Probably a true Chinese meal if I want something good to eat, though sometimes I want some pasta or spicy Indian.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

Define: ethnic.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

Brasilia said:


> Define: ethnic.


easy: basuraeuropea.

now define basuraeuropea. not so easy!


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

enfield said:


> easy: basuraeuropea. now define basuraeuropea. not so easy!


lol


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Chinese. I like both their buffets and takeaways although I'm not keen on sweet and sour food. Indian food is pretty nice but the takeaway stuff is pretty greasy, at least over here. And English food is pretty nice too.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

Filipino.


----------



## fromthe7 (Jan 27, 2013)

Indian, Puerto Rican and Japanese Cuisine. I'm always willing to try different food though.


----------



## Reinah (Apr 10, 2013)

Japanese


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Japanese because of their sushi. I've been craving avocado and yam sushi for weeks now, gah.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Hispanic food, don't know what mexican food is


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Filipino food. *nods*


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Chinese.


----------



## nkprasad12 (Aug 27, 2011)

Indian. 
Full disclosure: I'm Indian. I do love Italian, Chinese (real Chinese, not American fast food Chinese), Mexican, and Thai as well though.


----------



## thatonefool (Apr 20, 2013)

Peruvian! I love the combinations of pasta, potatoes, rice, and other vegetables.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I haven't had many diffirent ones but I would say Italian is my favourite.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

My mom makes Indian food everyday since we're Indian so I get bored of it. But when I don't have it for a long time, I do miss it, especially the take-out type.

I would have to say Thai, chinese is a close second. Italian is good too. Mexican is nice...I like them all. I love ethnic food and trying new things in general.


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)

Cachupa!! From Africa, my gramma's birthplace


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

I voted Italian but also love Chinese/Thai.



mserychic said:


> Mexican!!! I could live off tacos :mushy


I wouldn't give Taco Bell to my dog.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i can't choose .. never met an ethnic food that i didn't like ..


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

I love pretty much all food.

If I had to pick a favorite it would probably be Indian, followed very closely by Thai. To me there's nothing better than a good curry.

Lately I've also been digging pho, which is Vietnamese noodle soup.


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

^
Pho is the best... how could I forget?
I love putting sriracha in pho, did you know they are coming out with a sriracha lays chips flavor?!


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

That's a tough one as I enjoy many different types of 'ethnic' food. I voted Mexican though.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

My own kind of food of course,Southern African Braaivleis.

Sometimes american BBQ food.


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Japanese food!


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I only eat Asians.. Oh wait :um


----------



## whattothink (Jun 2, 2005)

Italian food is boring.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

Everything is fine exept i hate,italian,greek,japanese and thai
Dont like a single dish of those cuisines
Especially..pizza..ughuke


----------



## mightypillow (May 18, 2012)

I honestly can't decide. I love foods from many places, and there is much I haven't tried yet.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Lil Sebastian said:


> Washed down with buckfast.


Lol

Thai food.


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

I voted 'can't decide'. I mainly cook a fusion of my favourite types incorporating all the things I like best about certain cuisines.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

Definitely Italian


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Thai, Vietnamese, some Fil-Chinese, French, New American/Californian.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

Vietnamese, Chinese, Italian, Indian, Australian, Portuguese


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Far Eastern food. I love everything from Chinese buffets (which usually have been totally watered down to better please the locals) to homecooking. I used to have a flatmate who was from the Philippines, and the dinners she made warmed my cold northern soul greatly.


----------



## NiteOwl (Jun 1, 2013)

My sister's ex-mother in law made the most amazing chicken tamales imaginable. I generally don't even like chicken but they were amazing.


----------



## Dat Gyul (Jul 6, 2012)

Caribbean
Pate, Kallaloo, Roti, Curry Chicken. It's what I grew up on.


----------



## Josh90 (Aug 22, 2008)

Indian, so freaking good.


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

Doner kebab - lovely. I think they are best at disreputable restaurants with poor hygiene ratings. They just seem to taste better somehow. I don't know the reason.


----------



## loneranger (Dec 29, 2012)

1st. Chinese
2nd. Mexican
3rd. Italian


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I seem to go through phases, but I could really go for some Mexican right now.


----------



## Destabilise (Jun 3, 2013)

Mexican mmmm


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Mexican! I could live on them tacos.


----------

